

A rich REPL for Clojure in the notebook style. - ihodes
https://github.com/JonyEpsilon/gorilla-repl

======
cryptolect
Interesting. Makes me wonder how long until we see something like a mix of
LightTable and Cloud9 (web-based IDE). Web-based REPLs will be great for
collaborative development.

------
agumonkey
Great to have a notebook~equivalent in clojure. I wonder how difficult it is
to integrate DVCS into it.

